# Model at car show



## wesd (Jan 27, 2011)

A couple of hears ago I was at the "Hot Import Nights" car show at Epping, New Hampshire Dragway not the (Star Speedway {Nascar}) in Epping.  I was there to have fun and take pictures of the cars but this model couight my eye.  I stood back a bit because I was useing my long lense 75-300 at 75.  I really liked how the shot came out but I was a little bit botherd by the bright pink band on her left wrist.  I brought it into photoshop to see what I could do with it, what do you guys think?
Wes


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2011)

Resize your images before uploading.  It's too big.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

interesting graphic but not my cup of tea, I like my girls flesh colored


----------



## ghache (Jan 27, 2011)

OREALLY?


----------



## wesd (Jan 27, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Resize your images before uploading. It's too big.


The fourm had already resized it so I wasn't sure if I should have.  What Res would you suggest?
Wes


----------



## wesd (Jan 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> interesting graphic but not my cup of tea, I like my girls flesh colored


It's funneyy I was thinking of includeing the origional shot, don't know why I didn't go with my first instinct.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 27, 2011)

Much better left alone.. if that says anything.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 28, 2011)

i like pictures that are left alone also... but i dont think she's that hot.


----------



## jsteen84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Photo95 said:


> i like pictures that are left alone also... but i dont think she's that hot.


 

I think it's hot *car* imports not hot models...

Not sure what you would use the altered photo for. I like the original, top right is distracting.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 28, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> Photo95 said:
> 
> 
> > i like pictures that are left alone also... but i dont think she's that hot.
> ...



I know.... i was just saying that the model was "not" hot.

I know what a hot import night is.

Only thing i dont understand is, back in the days, models were actually hot.


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 28, 2011)

Photo95 said:


> jsteen84 said:
> 
> 
> > Photo95 said:
> ...


 
100% prime... butter face


----------



## ghache (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey mom, look, there is a quirrrel with big tits standing in front of the car!


----------



## jsteen84 (Jan 29, 2011)

ghache said:


> Hey mom, look, there is a quirrrel with big tits standing in front of the car!


 
hilarious


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 29, 2011)

You like your girls flesh colored.......

Is she even flesh colored? Faker than fake.


----------



## kmatkins (Jan 29, 2011)

how do you upload photos?


----------



## AleK (Jan 30, 2011)

E.T. !!!

no way for the adjustement "made in buttons".
and the woman, don't like compo, look and bloody plastic surgery.

not very tastefull.


----------



## wesd (Jan 30, 2011)

kmatkins said:


> how do you upload photos?


I think you are probably asking, How do I upload photos to photo forum?
In short I don't.  I have my own url at photosbywes.com and upload my photos there and using the photo link button to create an image link to my photos on my homepage.  What you can do if you don't have a homepage is upload to a site like flickr and link to that?
Read here about to do it...
Posting your Flickr images on PBW <-this works on all forums.

Wes


----------

